# Okemo Mountain - 4/6/2008



## Greg (Apr 6, 2008)

*Date(s) Skied: *Sunday, 4/6/2008, 11:15 - 4:15 pm

*Resort or Ski Area: *Okemo Mountain, Vermont

*Conditions: *Firm bumps early, softening later, cloudy, temps in the 40's.

*Trip Report: *On the way up this morning, I figured out I haven't been to Okemo in 11 years, last in February 1997 with my wife (then GF). Was looking forward to hitting the OkeMoguls in 50 degree temps and sunshine. Unfortunately, the weather forecast didn't pan out. Still a great day though.

Met up with powhunter, johnnypoach + daughter Alyssa (sp?), and ALLSKIING. We got started about 11:15. We were in no rush since we knew the bumps would be firm early. None of us really knew the mountain all that well (Dave's first time, in fact) so it was fun stumbling around the place. Finally found the lower mountain bumps runs - Black Out, Sel's Choice and Ledges. BO was firm early - decent lines, Sel's was softer and longer with better lines. Ledges was a bit more inconsistent and short - still fun though. Saw severine on the Sachem Quad above us.

We then made out way to the South Face. Dave, Steve and I were surprised by Outrage which was an awesome gladed run with a lot of character. Firm surface, but very skiable. We wanted to try neighbor Double Diamond, but never got a chance. We wanted to hit Sel's again so we took Mountain Road from the summit. We found another cool run called the Narrows which was just that; a narrow traverse though the woods. Anyone that claims there is no character at Okemo has got it wrong.

Spent the rest of the day lapping Jolly Green Giant (cruiser that reminded me of the upper mountain cruisers on the main face at Mount Snow) to Sel's Choice. Sel's was the choice trail of the day.  Eventually hooked up with 2knees and then bvibert. Pat split out a bit after 3 pm. Took a few runs with Brian and then hooked up with Steve for one final run on Sel's. We then made the Sachem Quad at 3:59 to hit Ledges again. Stayed cloudy all day, but the bumps were soft. Really fun today!

I would like to say that Okemo does not at all get a fair shake and often times gets bashed undeservedly (Slokemo, etc.). Yeah, not a ton of pitch, but there are some character runs. Outrage was great and I imagine Double Diamond was similar. Looks like there is some other great terrain on the South Face. Never made it to Jackson Gore, but I hear there is some fun stuff over there too. The seeded bump runs are second to none.

So, does it have the character of Magic? No. Is it overly steep? No. can you have a lot of fun there? Hell effin yeah, as we did today. At about 2:40, it's only a bit further than Mount Snow for me. I'm sure there are a lot of neat little trails here and there. I'll definitely be back and won't wait another 11 years to do so.

Thanks for the great company too, everybody! Vids:

*High Res: Okemo: 4/6*

*YouTube:*


----------



## Zand (Apr 6, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'll definitely be back and won't wait another 11 years to do so.



4/20?


----------



## severine (Apr 6, 2008)

I thought it was really funny to see you from the chair so soon after I called Brian and asked if that would be the run of the day. 

Today was my first time hitting Okemo.  We had a late start and a not so pleasant ride up with a cranky infant.  But it was nice to get out.  I only had 4 runs, (from South Ridge Quad B to Sachem Quad, Easy Street>Home Stretch>Sachem, Lower World Cup, and then another Easy Street>Home Stretch>Sachem) but my knee held up well.  I was actually having more problems with my feet acclimating to new boots than I was with my knee.  Would have loved to have skied more but Brian and I were taking turns with lodge parent duties and I wanted to give him a chance to get out and enjoy the mountain.

I also had a chance to meet the Ski Diva herself today! 

I will definitely return to Okemo.


----------



## Ski Diva (Apr 6, 2008)

severine said:


> I also had a chance to meet the Ski Diva herself today!
> 
> I will definitely return to Okemo.



Nice to meet you, Brian, & Greg! (And the kids, too! They're adorable!)

Sorry I couldn't ski with you. Next time!


----------



## severine (Apr 6, 2008)

Absolutely!  

Next winter it will be easier to travel with the kids, too (or get someone to take them for a day trip, possibly!).  They were much better in the lodge today than our trip to Mt. Snow at the beginning of the season.  It gives me hope!!!


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 6, 2008)

Sounds like a great day.. I'm majorly jealous, i was planning to go to Okemo last Thursday but work got in the way at the last minute.

Glad you guys had fun!  We need more Okemo fans around here   ;-)


----------



## 2knees (Apr 6, 2008)

had a blast today.  Sels was the bomb, no doubt.  Okemo hits it out of the park for moguls.  i couldnt care less what anyone says about the place.  any ski area that sets up multiple choices of prime moguls is fine in my book.  I really wanted to just lay back and take it real easy again today but you guys were rippin it.  nice work guys.  

i did make it to 3:30 greg, btw.  :lol:  my season, if it is to continue, will be in 3 or 4 hour days.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 6, 2008)

Great day, even if I only got 2 hours in!


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 6, 2008)

I've probably skied Okemo over 500 days in my life.  It was my 'growing up' mountain and Sel's was my trail.  It typically had great bumps pre-seeding days in the 80's and 90's.  For many years they stopped bumping Black Out which made no sense.

Outrage is a fun trail, has a cool kind of natural half pipe on the skiers right about midway down.  Double Diamond is a bit less interesting.  They simply took a few too many trees out, kind of like Oz at SR.  

Glad you all had fun.  Okemo does get a lot of undeserved flack.  It is not my favorite, but without question I think it is the best run ski area in New England.  The Mueller's do a heck of job with the terrain and natural snow limitations they have.

Someday I'll make it back.  It's been a long time.  Probably pretty close to eleven years myself


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 6, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Great day, even if I only got 2 hours in!




Question, and if you don't feel comfortable answering it public, a PM would suffice.  On days when the two of you have your kids with you, do you buy one lift ticket and then just switch the coat back and forth?  I honestly see no problem with that.  I know I would if I had kids and a wife that skied.  I can see why resorts would be against it, but if you have two skiing parents and children a tad young for daycare, I see no problem with it and really don't view it as 'theft of services'


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 6, 2008)

Walked in the door 30 min ago :-o Took a wrong turn and ended up in NJ...Then I decided to drive through manhattan ro get back to the LIE...That was fun:roll:

Anyway, Okemo is way better then I thought it was going to be. Outrage blew my mind...Give it some more pitch and you could be at MRG on that run. Bumps were sweet by 1pm. Great day!!


----------



## 2knees (Apr 6, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> Walked in the door 30 min ago :-o Took a wrong turn and ended up in NJ...Then I decided to drive through manhattan ro get back to the LIE...That was fun:roll:
> 
> Anyway, Okemo is way better then I thought it was going to be. Outrage blew my mind...Give it some more pitch and you could be at MRG on that run. Bumps were sweet by 1pm. Great day!!



makin a long drive longer.  i've done it and it sucks.


Nice bumpin dave, you were nailing it today.


----------



## Greg (Apr 7, 2008)

*Videos!*

*High Res: Okemo: 4/6*

*YouTube:*


----------



## severine (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow, that sucks, Dave!!  

Greg - Nice vid, as usual.   So you'll be returning for more Okemoguls next season?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice work on the vid Greg.  I was surprised to not see my crash in there..  I liked the closing shot of the 4 pairs of bump skis riding the lift...


----------



## jack97 (Apr 7, 2008)

The bumps look sweet.

Okemo is one of the first to blow snow and seed a bump run. During the start of the season (along with Sunapee), I look for the bump run in the reports. Also, they are willing to mow down a bump field if it ever gets too icy and re seed it later..... that's commitment to the cause  :beer:.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 7, 2008)

2knees said:


> makin a long drive longer.  i've done it and it sucks.
> 
> 
> Nice bumpin dave, you were nailing it today.


Thanks Pat, nice words from a serious bumper.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 7, 2008)

severine said:


> Wow, that sucks, Dave!!
> 
> Greg - Nice vid, as usual.   So you'll be returning for more Okemoguls next season?



Sure did Carrie. I saw you across the lodge as I was changing but you were gone when I was done. Was going to stop over and say hi.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> *High Res: Okemo: 4/6*
> 
> *YouTube:*


Great vid Greg...Thanks!


----------



## Greg (Apr 7, 2008)

Zand said:


> 4/20?



Unlikely. I might do one final Sunday to close out the season at Sugarbush, hopefully in May!



severine said:


> I also had a chance to meet the Ski Diva herself today!





Ski Diva said:


> Nice to meet you, Brian, & Greg!



Yes, nice to meet the Diva!



2knees said:


> had a blast today.  Sels was the bomb, no doubt.  Okemo hits it out of the park for moguls.  i couldnt care less what anyone says about the place.  any ski area that sets up multiple choices of prime moguls is fine in my book.



EXACTLY! In addition to the bumps, there is some interesting terrain as well.



2knees said:


> I really wanted to just lay back and take it real easy again today but you guys were rippin it.  nice work guys.
> 
> i did make it to 3:30 greg, btw.  :lol:  my season, if it is to continue, will be in 3 or 4 hour days.



Well, you _looked _good. Sorry the knee was barking...



ALLSKIING said:


> Walked in the door 30 min ago :-o Took a wrong turn and ended up in NJ...Then I decided to drive through manhattan ro get back to the LIE...That was fun:roll:
> 
> Anyway, Okemo is way better then I thought it was going to be. Outrage blew my mind...Give it some more pitch and you could be at MRG on that run. Bumps were sweet by 1pm. Great day!!



Oof! :blink: Dave you again get the award for one of the most dedicated skiers on this board. Living on LI and getting up to Vermont as often as you do has to be a challenge, yet you pull it off.

Also, great to get you to a few new hills this season - MRG, Magic and now Okemo!



2knees said:


> Nice bumpin dave, you were nailing it today.



Indeed! Dave was just killing it. Keep at it with those 1080s! 8)



severine said:


> Greg - Nice vid, as usual.   So you'll be returning for more Okemoguls next season?



Thanks. Without a doubt.



jack97 said:


> The bumps look sweet.
> 
> Okemo is one of the first to blow snow and seed a bump run. During the start of the season (along with Sunapee), I look for the bump run in the reports. Also, they are willing to mow down a bump field if it ever gets too icy and re seed it later..... that's commitment to the cause  :beer:.



I agree it's great they show such a commitment to bumps. We even noticed them touting them on the screen at the base of the North Star Express which I do remember from my visit 11 years ago. That quad screams.


----------



## tjf67 (Apr 7, 2008)

WOW looks like a great day.  Glad to see the kids are better.


----------



## Greg (Apr 7, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> WOW looks like a great day.  Glad to see the kids are better.



Abby is much better. Thanks. She was actually better on Friday. I was this [] close to jumping in the car and getting to Whiteface at noon. Instead, I opted to sit tight and ski yesterday. It made me feel _a little_ bit better about missing Whiteface.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> Unlikely. I might do one final Sunday to close out the season at Sugarbush, hopefully in May!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Greg....looking at the vid I still need to pull my stance in a bit more.....Your knees look like they are glued together.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 7, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> Thanks Greg....looking at the vid I still need to pull my stance in a bit more.....Your knees look like they are glued together.



that last clip it looks like he has one leg.  great job there Greg.  

Watching that vid makes me laugh though.  All winter I was working on trying to stay in contact with the snow as much as possible.  One spring day and all that goes out the window.  I don't care if its the "wrong" way to ski moguls.  smashing spring bumps is just so fun.  lol I know its wrong but it feels so right.


I think johnnypoaches' goal is to annihilate each and every bump.  I've never seen so many explosions.


----------



## Greg (Apr 7, 2008)

2knees said:


> that last clip it looks like he has one leg.  great job there Greg.
> 
> Watching that vid makes me laugh though.  All winter I was working on trying to stay in contact with the snow as much as possible.  One spring day and all that goes out the window.  I don't care if its the "wrong" way to ski moguls.  smashing spring bumps is just so fun.  lol I know its wrong but it feels so right.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the kind words. Working on it. Now I need to get taller and out of the back seat...holy moly... :roll:

I found myself airing out and smashing the piles, 2knees-style a bit too. I love John's "Explosion!" call out in the vid... :lol: Just an easy going fun guy. Doesn't post here, but he's as enthusiastic as any of us.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 7, 2008)

thats what my wife and i did and still do on occasion when one of us has to stay in the lodge and watch one of the kiddies.....


----------



## Mikey1 (Apr 7, 2008)

Looks like you all had a great day at Okemo!  I wasn't there yesterday but typically ski there 4-6 days each season and have been doing so for years. Glad to see you were able to check out Outrage, which is definitely a cool glade, but there are a number of others there as well. Be sure to check out Forest Bump and Loose Spruce in the South Face area, (now closed for the season). Punchline also usually has moguls in this area. I know you didn't get over to Jackson Gore, but they have two glades, Black Hole (shorter, steeper, with tighter trees), and Supernova (very long). They also have Big Bang, a natural ungroomed trail, which usually has good bumps and is pretty lengthy. A seeded bump run is Upper Limelight, and this year because of the bountiful snow, you could ski the trails they had started to cut, but haven't finshed yet. In the Solitude area, an often overlooked bump run is The Plunge. On the Main mountain, it sounds like you guys had a lot of fun on Sel's, Blackout, and Ledges. Sel's is usually the first seeded bump run in Vermont, usually by early December. For you guys with young aspiring rippers, try the Whistler glades. Low angle and great for kids.

If you guys are going again this year, let me know, I will be glad to show you around. If not this year, then definitely next!


----------



## 2knees (Apr 7, 2008)

Mikey1 said:


> Looks like you all had a great day at Okemo!  I wasn't there yesterday but typically ski there 4-6 days each season and have been doing so for years. Glad to see you were able to check out Outrage, which is definitely a cool glade, but there are a number of others there as well. Be sure to check out Forest Bump and Loose Spruce in the South Face area, (now closed for the season). Punchline also usually has moguls in this area. I know you didn't get over to Jackson Gore, but they have two glades, Black Hole (shorter, steeper, with tighter trees), and Supernova (very long). They also have Big Bang, a natural ungroomed trail, which usually has good bumps and is pretty lengthy. A seeded bump run is Upper Limelight, and this year because of the bountiful snow, you could ski the trails they had started to cut, but haven't finshed yet. In the Solitude area, an often overlooked bump run is The Plunge. On the Main mountain, it sounds like you guys had a lot of fun on Sel's, Blackout, and Ledges. Sel's is usually the first seeded bump run in Vermont, usually by early December. For you guys with young aspiring rippers, try the Whistler glades. Low angle and great for kids.
> 
> If you guys are going again this year, let me know, I will be glad to show you around. If not this year, then definitely next!




i hit supernova and black hole earlier this year.  lapped supernova a bunch of times. not steep but real real fun.  It works down the hill in a series of steps almost.  much fun.  I was thinking about punchline too.  It was just seeded when i was there in february but with it being higher up and no sun, i figured it would be much more setup.  Really, only the bottom 1/3rd of the mtn had true spring conditions.  It was rather firm up top yesterday.


----------



## Greg (Apr 7, 2008)

Mikey1 said:


> Looks like you all had a great day at Okemo!  I wasn't there yesterday but typically ski there 4-6 days each season and have been doing so for years. Glad to see you were able to check out Outrage, which is definitely a cool glade, but there are a number of others there as well. Be sure to check out Forest Bump and Loose Spruce in the South Face area, (now closed for the season). Punchline also usually has moguls in this area. I know you didn't get over to Jackson Gore, but they have two glades, Black Hole (shorter, steeper, with tighter trees), and Supernova (very long). They also have Big Bang, a natural ungroomed trail, which usually has good bumps and is pretty lengthy. A seeded bump run is Upper Limelight, and this year because of the bountiful snow, you could ski the trails they had started to cut, but haven't finshed yet. In the Solitude area, an often overlooked bump run is The Plunge. On the Main mountain, it sounds like you guys had a lot of fun on Sel's, Blackout, and Ledges. Sel's is usually the first seeded bump run in Vermont, usually by early December. For you guys with young aspiring rippers, try the Whistler glades. Low angle and great for kids.
> 
> If you guys are going again this year, let me know, I will be glad to show you around. If not this year, then definitely next!



Nice, Mike! I could tell there was a lot more there than what we stumbled upon. Sounds like a fair number of character trails, trees, bumps. I'm still scratching my head as to why people like to hammer this hill so much... :-?

My only complaint about Okemo is having to take those brutal FGQs out of the base area. They are slow as it is and service beginner terrain so they stop a lot. I remember not liking that part the last time I was there. But once on the main mountain, the place does have some fun terrain.


----------



## jack97 (Apr 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> My only complaint about Okemo is having to take those brutal FGQs out of the base area. They are slow as it is and service beginner terrain so they stop a lot. I remember not liking that part the last time I was there. But once on the main mountain, the place does have some fun terrain.




Maybe first impressions are lasting... those lifts are not a good way to start the day. Also, it sucks big time if you have to go back to the lodge if you or other members in your party forgot something. Supposedly, the Jackson Gore area was suppose to alleviate the traffic but you're right, that section attracts lots of newbies b/c of that big learning section and makes it a very slow ride at times.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> My only complaint about Okemo is having to take those brutal FGQs out of the base area.



agreed. I've been using JG base the past few years and it is a little better but you still have to take a lift to get to another lift to get to the main portion of the mountain.

not sure if it was running this past weekend but at the main base lodge there is quick little poma lift on the left that you can take to get to the sachem quad.


----------



## Greg (Apr 7, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> not sure if it was running this past weekend but at the main base lodge there is quick little poma lift on the left that you can take to get to the sachem quad.



I didn't notice it. There's a magic carpet that was running. The problem is the Sachem Quad is still a slow lift that only gets you half way up the mountain. I guess I'm just used to mountains like Sugarbush where the high speeders get you out of the base area and the slow lifts are the ones that take you to the top. Kind of a wash really...


----------



## bvibert (Apr 7, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> not sure if it was running this past weekend but at the main base lodge there is quick little poma lift on the left that you can take to get to the sachem quad.



The poma that was replaced by a magic carpet?


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 7, 2008)

bvibert said:


> The poma that was replaced by a magic carpet?



not sure, i was only at Okemo once this year and parked @ JG.. i rode the sachem quad (yes, perhaps the slowest lift in New England) and glanced over to see what i thought was the good old poma moving folks up the hill from the base but didn't pay too close attention and if you say it is a magic carpet now then all i can say is.... nevermind  :dunce:


----------



## jack97 (Apr 7, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> not sure, i was only at Okemo once this year and parked @ JG.. i rode the sachem quad (yes, perhaps the slowest lift in New England) and glanced over to see what i thought was the good old poma moving folks up the hill from the base but didn't pay too close attention and if you say it is a magic carpet now then all i can say is.... nevermind  :dunce:



I usually go over there for one day at the start of the season for the past four years (this year was the exception). I was looking for that poma to bypass the FGQs, all I saw was the carpet. IIRC, I did see a bare tower where pulley wheel could have been.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 7, 2008)

The last time I was there, several years ago, there was a poma there.  All I saw this time was the carpet.  That's all that's mentioned on the trail map also.  I guess the carpet is fairly new then?


----------



## madskier6 (Apr 7, 2008)

Here are some pictures of Supernova from last Sunday, March 30.  This was my favorite run of that day.  I definteily like the glades & the advanced runs over at Jackson Gore

















Who says Okemo is flat & boring?


----------



## 2knees (Apr 7, 2008)

madskier6 said:


> Here are some pictures of Supernova from last Sunday, March 30.  This was my favorite run of that day.  I definteily like the glades & the advanced runs over at Jackson Gore
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice pics jeff.  I look at those, and then watching my vid from earlier and the trees look so much tighter on your pics then on my video.  weird.

fun run for sure though.


----------



## powhunter (Apr 7, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> Walked in the door 30 min ago :-o Took a wrong turn and ended up in NJ...Then I decided to drive through manhattan ro get back to the LIE...That was fun:roll:
> 
> Anyway, Okemo is way better then I thought it was going to be. Outrage blew my mind...Give it some more pitch and you could be at MRG on that run. Bumps were sweet by 1pm. Great day!!



that sucks.......hey it was nice ripping with ya yesterday....and the rest of the boys...Im glad I gave okemo a look...well worth it...couldnt find any lines at K today that were that sweet!!! 

steve


----------



## MRGisevil (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey whe're the event posting for this?!?!? Looks like I missed out on a great day.


----------



## lerops (Apr 9, 2008)

I like Okemo too. Probably because that's where I first started.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 9, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Hey whe're the event posting for this?!?!? Looks like I missed out on a great day.



damn, i kinda thought you guys were done for the year.

it was rather impromptu.  powhunter and johnny were already gonna be up there and i had mentioned to greg that i was gonna try to ski a half day on my way home from boston.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 9, 2008)

2knees said:


> damn, i kinda thought you guys were done for the year.
> 
> it was rather impromptu.  powhunter and johnny were already gonna be up there and i had mentioned to greg that i was gonna try to ski a half day on my way home from boston.



Likely Story:angry:

Our ski season will be done once we get back from Colorado next month:


----------



## Greg (Apr 9, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Likely Story:angry:
> 
> Our ski season will be done once we get back from Colorado next month:



Nice! When/where are you going?


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> Nice! When/where are you going?



We are going to A-Basin in May, we will be there at the same time as Severine.


----------



## Greg (Apr 9, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> We are going to A-Basin in May, we will be there at the same time as Severine.



Uhm......so let me get this straight. You crowbarred your way into a girlie ski trip? :lol: You must be the first male to have an account on SkiDiva.com, eh?  :razz:


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> Uhm......so let me get this straight. You crowbarred your way into a girlie ski trip? :lol: You must be the first male to have an account on SkiDiva.com, eh?  :razz:



Don't be hatin..... and to think I was going to offer to let you crash in our hotel room if you bought a plane ticket. 

For the record I didn't crowbar my way into anything. We were planning on getting away someplace in May, a cruise was the leading contender. Then when Randi heard that A-Basin was open in May we changed plans. That week just worked out with our schedules.


----------



## Greg (Apr 9, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Don't be hatin
> 
> No I didn't crowbar my way into anything. We were planning on getting away someplace in May, a cruise was the leading contender. Then when Randi heard that A-Basin was open in May we changed plans. That week just worked out with our schedules.



Easy, brotha. I'm just bustin' balls. Come on - you gotta admit that you just lobbed me up a meatball there.

:beer:


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> Easy, brotha. I'm just bustin' balls. Come on - you gotta admit that you just lobbed me up a meatball there.
> 
> :beer:



Ya, I guess I did.

So, Should I also bring the bump skis?


----------



## Greg (Apr 9, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> So, Should I also bring the bump skis?



You tell me...







Seriously, never been to A-Basin or anywhere out West for that matter so you're really asking the wrong guy.


----------



## Mikey1 (Apr 9, 2008)

Bring your bump skis, sunscreen, and all your best tailgate supplies. Nothing like BBQ and Beer at the A-Basin Beach! Great place! Check out Loveland also while you are there if they are still open. Both places rock.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> You tell me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glorious Palvachini

That lift and the terrain it accesses is my favorite lift on the planet  :drool:


----------

